# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال از درس ریاضی عمومی

## persian110

با سلام و خسته نباشید.
 لطفا در صورت امکان در مورد پاسخ این پرسش راهنمایی بفرمایید؟

----------

